# painting pre finished gutters and down spouts



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, I have yet another question about painting. Nowadays alot of items already come either primed or finished by the manufactrurer. I have noticed this with gutters, i have seen some gutters and downspouts that already come with a finish on them which apears to be in a semi gloss sheen. I don't know however if the finish is oil based or latex. Anyways whenever i have painted homes with these types of gutters, the homeowners never wanted them painted. Until this sunday that is, i went to bid a house and the homeowner wants here prefinished gutters and downspouts painted. 

Now from i think that you can paint them, but what is the preparation process? can you paint them with latex paint without priming them? or do you prime first? then paint, and if so what kind of primer? is there a a need for sanding?


----------



## pauls painting (Mar 10, 2005)

sherwin williams dtm direct to metal is what i use on any metal. pressure wash real good and paint:thumbup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Had a lady one time make me paint the inside of the gutters cause they were green and she was afraid some one could see it from a plane.

Only me.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Bob, they say there's one born every minute:cheesygri So how'd ya paint it? Did she want it to match the trim?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

saucedo80 said:


> ...the homeowner wants here prefinished gutters and downspouts painted. Now from i think that you can paint them, but what is the preparation process? can you paint them with latex paint without priming them? or do you prime first? then paint, and if so what kind of primer? is there a a need for sanding?


My neighbors just had ONLY THE FRONT of their house painted. Aluminum siding, shutters,gutters, downspouts, garage doors, etc. The exterior of the house is at least ten years old. No pressure washing was done prior to paint. Gutters and downspouts were painted from the same paint buckets as the wooden trim.

The painter covered only the surfaces you see while standing in front of the house. From my house I look at the side of theirs and see the ends of the gutters and the sides of the downspouts in white - the rest is gray or black. That's what I call focusing on curb apeal.

I hope they didn't pay much because they got a picture perfect ''hack' paint job. Half-a-dozen apparently unskilled, non-English speaking, laborers spent a month's worth of Saturdays and Sundays precariously atop ensecured ladders. All painting was done with nine inch rollers (even the soffits, facia, trim, etc.), rags and shirt sleeves. 1/3 of the job was removing the shutters, painting and reinstalling the shutters. 2/3 was doing it all over in a different color and trying to wipe off paint from the first story brick work.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Yikes!!  I wouldn't do it...no way in hell. Tell your neighbor we can't help em, hehe. 

As far as the gutters, DTM is good stuff for that purpose, I agree. Clean em real good with pressure washer, maybe even a scrub brush if they are chalky. :thumbup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Bob, they say there's one born every minute:cheesygri So how'd ya paint it? Did she want it to match the trim?


I can't really remember how.......it was like 85 or something........but I wish I would have used water colors......had a hell of a time getting my money outa that braud. She didn't like the vinyl welded corners on the windows, she didnt like the hex screws on the downspouts, she even called me complaining about the block foundation got wet when it rained jeez  

I told her to move into a bubble.

Bob


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I can't really remember how.......it was like 85 or something........but I wish I would have used water colors......had a hell of a time getting my money outa that braud. She didn't like the vinyl welded corners on the windows, she didnt like the hex screws on the downspouts, she even called me complaining about the block foundation got wet when it rained jeez
> 
> I told her to move into a bubble.
> 
> Bob



I pray I never meet one like that....yikes!


----------

